# WOW, that insurance.



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

I turned 62 in Jan. and want to retire but the insurance will run me $1,400.00 a month from where I work.
I have checked other ins. company's and it runs $1,100.00 on up a month depending on your deductible. 
That's for my wife and me. Does any one have a good plan that we could look into till I reach 65?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Insurance is the main reason I do not retire now, at 54. 

That is crazy expensive though. My plan in retirement from my employer is $875/month. Of course, all plans are not created equal...you might well be getting super coverage and low deductibles for that price.

Good luck! I think we'll all need it!


Tim


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

TO get cheaper, you have to go just with a catastrophic policy, and pay up to $5K or higher out of pocket.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Health ins is a real hot-button topic for me. When I was first employed by mega-Corp, where I spent 32+ years, we were promised retiree health insurance at a cost of x% of our ending salary. Well, let me tell you how easy those promises are to break. Just buy another co., and form yet a different co, and all the old promises can be ignored. 

By the time I retired, my original company was only a memory, and medical ins was now $800+ per mo increasing at 12% per year. By the time we reach Medicare eligibility at 65, our ins will be aprox., $1500/mo.

If I was to ever make one monthly payment late, they will cancel, and not allow re-instatement. That's not from the ins co. That's from my ex employer.....thank you very much for 32 years of sacrifices.

Big business is more anti employee today than i've ever seen in my lifetime, and our government is no better.......possibly worse, and you can hope and change until your teeth fall out......but that's the truth.

B


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................To give you an idea about the cost of Medicare........my coverage started in dec-2011 , was on AARP plan , then I disenrolled and on Feb. 25th. I enrolled in Reg medicare Plan F ! Pt. B preuium runs me $99.90 , Mutual of Omaha supplement runs $142.23 a month and Humana drug plan runs $15.10 a month. So , total monthly premium runs .....$257.23 ! As long as an item is covered by Medicare MOO will pay 100% of the deductible so I'm not out any moola . , fordy


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Plow Boy check and see if your state offers any kind of health insurance. Here in NY they have a plan called Healthy NY. It's for individuals who are employed but can not get health insurance via their employer. Of course you need a job of one sort or another.....
I know of a couple of "young" retirees that found part-time jobs and qualified for health insurance that way........ It's a lot cheaper than trying to get it on your own.


----------

